# buying maltese in las vegas,nv or henderson,nv



## wesrox57 (May 17, 2009)

I am looking for breeders or sellers that sell a cute samll maltese please e-mail me at [email protected] if u know were I can find one and I saw one at petpros purepred for 1,500 is it worth that much??


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 16 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777377


> I am looking for breeders or sellers that sell a cute samll maltese please e-mail me at [email protected] if u know were I can find one and I saw one at petpros purepred for 1,500 is it worth that much??[/B]


Five dollars is too much to pay for one at a pet store. Please, please don't buy a puppy from a pet store. The price you pay there will be so much higher than the price you pay when you purchase. Google the American Maltese Association and look for a breeder in Nevada and go from there.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree with Mary Ann......the money that you are going to pay in vet bills down the road will make your 1500.00 look like small potatoes. Pet stores are not the place to buy a maltese. Do your homework and check out good breeders. You will not be sorry.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, it's not only the high price you pay, while supporting a petstore/mill, 
it's the high price the mill dogs pay with their lives.

Please read this site, and do not add to the suffering, by supporting petstores/mills.



http://stoppuppymills.org/inside_a_puppy_mill.html


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oooops, sorry, meant to mention this thread. Pull it up: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...altese+breeders


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

The typical maltese price is $1500-$2000 for male puppies, $2000-$3000 for the females. 

This is where those petshop puppies come from, watch some videos: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type...+mills&aq=f
If you buy from a pet shop, your puppy will have health, and/or behavior problems.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe you should consider a Maltese from one of the rescue sites, they are in need
and would love to be in a loving happy home. Most of them have been rescued from
puppy mills or had to be given up because their owners couldn't take care of them properly.
Many of these dogs are purebred and need someone to love them.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm in Phoenix and have 3 wonderful and train adult males which are rescues if you are interested.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:new_shocked:


----------



## wesrox57 (May 17, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 16 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777389


> I agree with Mary Ann......the money that you are going to pay in vet bills down the road will make your 1500.00 look like small potatoes. Pet stores are not the place to buy a maltese. Do your homework and check out good breeders. You will not be sorry.[/B]


ya but the pet store also offfers microchipped and they pay for any vet fees so is it worth it?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The price of a microchip is nothing compared to what you will lay out on medical for a pet shop/puppy mill dog. While we are on the subject don't buy one of those pups listed in the Review-Journal etiher. Those are BYB's (backyard breeders) and all they are interested in is money. They want to let those babies go a 6 and 8 weeks, don't test for genetic defects - DNA, etc. :angry: Currently there are 3 listed on Petfinder. All males. Two of them are at Lied, and the other is listed under Adopt a Rescue Pet. Charge is $155 for the ones at Lied. As you know Lied is a kill shelter so act fast. If I could, I would take them all! Pet Pros has HUNTE dogs - nasty puppymill breeders. Go to Lied, and save a life or three! If you care to talk, PM me with your phone number, I'm here in Vegas.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13416969 .... 8 yrs.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13589806
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13709560....this one is a real cutie! 

Not all American Maltese Association breeders are publicaly listed. At first glance there are not any AMA breeders listed in NV. Contact Julie Phillips at the AMA and ask if there are any breeders here in NV at:

"Julie Phillips" [email protected]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 16 2009, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777449


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 16 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777389





> I agree with Mary Ann......the money that you are going to pay in vet bills down the road will make your 1500.00 look like small potatoes. Pet stores are not the place to buy a maltese. Do your homework and check out good breeders. You will not be sorry.[/B]


ya but the pet store also offfers microchipped and they pay for any vet fees so is it worth it?
[/B][/QUOTE]


NO. Pet stores buy from puppymills or backyard breeders. There is no thought put into the breeding other
than making a buck. Often these pups carry genetic disease that will cost you far more than your original
payment. Save some more money and buy from reputable show breeders. It's the only way to go.

Puppies from pet stores have parents that live in crowded cages, filth and are bred until they can't be bred
anymore. They have no life..just misery and suffering. Don't buy from pet stores, mills, or backyard greeders.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 16 2009, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777449


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 16 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777389





> I agree with Mary Ann......the money that you are going to pay in vet bills down the road will make your 1500.00 look like small potatoes. Pet stores are not the place to buy a maltese. Do your homework and check out good breeders. You will not be sorry.[/B]


ya but the pet store also offfers microchipped and they pay for any vet fees so is it worth it?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Did you read my first response to you? Read that, and click on the link. NO it's not worth it.

Also what vet fees are you mentioning? So the pet store will pay for PDA/Luxating Patella/Liver Shunt, etc? I think not!!!

Keep up with your research, and very important to research puppymills. Just google it. That should answer your question.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

WELCOME TO SPOILED MALTESE!!! 

I know you are excited about having a small Maltese, we all know the love and joy of this wonderful breed. You will enjoy your baby for many, many years to come........if your baby comes from a breeder who carefully breeds to make certain that the litters will be healthy. To do this, a breeder needs to know all about the "lineage" in both the sire and dame (father and mother) dog. That means not only knowing the names of the parents, grandparents, etc. of the sire and dam, but knowing all about the health of those "specific" dogs themselves! Good breeders study not just those dogs, but many of the dogs they have produced as well as their siblings so that they cn see what recessive genes are in the lines. The reason is so that if you have a sire and dam with recessive genes for a bad health trait, you don't want to breed them together or will need to watch closely that breeding. There is even more involved with proper breeding, like the DNA testing, bile acid tests, and other tests that can run up quite a vet bill. Proper breeders know the personality of their puppies and they work to place the right puppy with the right home environment. They don't sell to just anyone who has the money, either, they CAREFULLY screen buyers because they care about their dogs and want them to find good "forever homes". I could go on and on with what a proper breeder does, but you should be able to get the idea. 

Now, I'll tie this in with pet store puppies as well as what is referred to as "backyard breeders" or byb's. You see, anyone who sells a litter of puppies to a pet store doesn't care one iota about their puppies. They raise dogs for one reason, to make a profit! Proper breeders either lose money on their litters or their profit is small....yes, even charging 2 or 3 thousand dollars! Why? Because there are so many costs involved in proper breeding...even such charges as sending your female to the male for the actual breeding, vet x-rays during the pregnancy to make sure the puppies are doing well, and sometimes small dogs end up having difficulty in delivery and must have c-sections. Breeders who are just breeding dogs for profit only, don't care about their dogs except for the money they can make off the puppies. Their dogs don't get proper attention between litters, they are bred every heat cycle and bred until they are too old....then their fate is not good once their usefulness is over. These dogs are kept in cages that are often filthy and are fed the cheapest of dog food. The breeders don't care what a dog's lineage is because they don't care about the puppies. As a result, many puppies from pet stores have numerous health problems and many have emotional problems. They look so cute at the pet store, but the truth is that by buying a dog from a pet store, you are just helping that puppy mill or byb to continue their horrible treatment of their dogs. You are putting money in their pocket and paying for them to continue to treat dogs like commodities instead of like the companions that they are. While pet stores will swear that they only buy from reputable breeders, what reputable breeder would sell their dogs to a pet store knowing that anyone who is willing to pay for the dog will be able to buy it? This is why our shelters are so full of dogs!!!! You would think that once someone paid so much for a dog that they would care for it and at the very least, find it a good home if they decided not to keep it. But reality proves this isn't true in far too many cases!!!

The Hunte Corp was mentioned and if you google this company, you'll find what a heinous company it is! They transport dogs across the country and so many dogs have died under their "watch". It is just horrible and I don't want to even start telling about them as it is just too upsetting. 

There are so many wonderful breeders who truly love and care about their dogs and about the breed. We all hope that you will reconsider buying from a pet store or from a byb as we know it is a win/win for you and for dogs. You'll get a healthy and happy puppy that will give you many years of wonderful companionship, and that will be one less puppy sale at a pet store. Ideally, no dogs will be sold through pet stores. (Wouldn't you rather know about where your puppy came from and be able to call the breeder with any questions you might have days and weeks after you bought your puppy? Wouldn't you want to know what the siblings look like to that puppy? There is just so much information that a breeder can offer that a pet store can't.) Ideally, all dogs will live in happy homes with people who love them and care for them. It starts with one dog at a time......... 

Whatever you decide, I hope you get a healthy happy puppy and share your joys, your pictures, your questions, and your experiences with us on Spoiled Maltese!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777449


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 16 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777389





> I agree with Mary Ann......the money that you are going to pay in vet bills down the road will make your 1500.00 look like small potatoes. Pet stores are not the place to buy a maltese. Do your homework and check out good breeders. You will not be sorry.[/B]


ya but the pet store also offfers microchipped and they pay for any vet fees so is it worth it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

NO it's not worth it. That's what the pet store says. They're lying to you. They want to MAKE money, not give it away, of course they'll tell you that. Microships aren't expensive. Listen to these ladies, they all know what they're talking about. We don't want you to go through the heart ache. Did you see the parents of the puppies? Don't support that ugly puppymill business. THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT THESE DOGS. THEY CARE ABOUT THE MONEY!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777469


> QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777449





> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 16 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777389





> I agree with Mary Ann......the money that you are going to pay in vet bills down the road will make your 1500.00 look like small potatoes. Pet stores are not the place to buy a maltese. Do your homework and check out good breeders. You will not be sorry.[/B]


ya but the pet store also offfers microchipped and they pay for any vet fees so is it worth it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

NO it's not worth it. That's what the pet store says. They're lying to you. They want to MAKE money, not give it away, of course they'll tell you that. Microships aren't expensive. Listen to these ladies, they all know what they're talking about. We don't want you to go through the heart ache. Did you see the parents of the puppies? Don't support that ugly puppymill business. THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT THESE DOGS. THEY CARE ABOUT THE MONEY!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can almost garantee that those puppies will grow to be 8-12 pounds. We see this alot. It may not grow to have straight silky hair. It WILL grow up to have health problems. 

We can help you find a reputable breeder for you.


----------



## wesrox57 (May 17, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 02:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777470


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777469





> QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777449





> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 16 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777389





> I agree with Mary Ann......the money that you are going to pay in vet bills down the road will make your 1500.00 look like small potatoes. Pet stores are not the place to buy a maltese. Do your homework and check out good breeders. You will not be sorry.[/B]


ya but the pet store also offfers microchipped and they pay for any vet fees so is it worth it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

NO it's not worth it. That's what the pet store says. They're lying to you. They want to MAKE money, not give it away, of course they'll tell you that. Microships aren't expensive. Listen to these ladies, they all know what they're talking about. We don't want you to go through the heart ache. Did you see the parents of the puppies? Don't support that ugly puppymill business. THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT THESE DOGS. THEY CARE ABOUT THE MONEY!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can almost garantee that those puppies will grow to be 8-12 pounds. We see this alot. It may not grow to have straight silky hair. It WILL grow up to have health problems. 

We can help you find a reputable breeder for you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


so can u help me?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 02:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777473


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 02:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777470





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777469





> QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777449





> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 16 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777389





> I agree with Mary Ann......the money that you are going to pay in vet bills down the road will make your 1500.00 look like small potatoes. Pet stores are not the place to buy a maltese. Do your homework and check out good breeders. You will not be sorry.[/B]


ya but the pet store also offfers microchipped and they pay for any vet fees so is it worth it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

NO it's not worth it. That's what the pet store says. They're lying to you. They want to MAKE money, not give it away, of course they'll tell you that. Microships aren't expensive. Listen to these ladies, they all know what they're talking about. We don't want you to go through the heart ache. Did you see the parents of the puppies? Don't support that ugly puppymill business. THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT THESE DOGS. THEY CARE ABOUT THE MONEY!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can almost garantee that those puppies will grow to be 8-12 pounds. We see this alot. It may not grow to have straight silky hair. It WILL grow up to have health problems. 

We can help you find a reputable breeder for you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


so can u help me?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Of course. We all can. What's your price range?
If we can't find a breeder near you, which we probably won't, will you consider having a puppy shipped to you via airplane from a breeder? Many of us had our pups shipped to us before.


----------



## wesrox57 (May 17, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 04:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777479


> QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 02:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777473





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 02:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777470





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777469





> QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777449





> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 16 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777389





> I agree with Mary Ann......the money that you are going to pay in vet bills down the road will make your 1500.00 look like small potatoes. Pet stores are not the place to buy a maltese. Do your homework and check out good breeders. You will not be sorry.[/B]


ya but the pet store also offfers microchipped and they pay for any vet fees so is it worth it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

NO it's not worth it. That's what the pet store says. They're lying to you. They want to MAKE money, not give it away, of course they'll tell you that. Microships aren't expensive. Listen to these ladies, they all know what they're talking about. We don't want you to go through the heart ache. Did you see the parents of the puppies? Don't support that ugly puppymill business. THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT THESE DOGS. THEY CARE ABOUT THE MONEY!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can almost garantee that those puppies will grow to be 8-12 pounds. We see this alot. It may not grow to have straight silky hair. It WILL grow up to have health problems. 

We can help you find a reputable breeder for you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


so can u help me?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Of course. We all can. What's your price range?
If we can't find a breeder near you, which we probably won't, will you consider having a puppy shipped to you via airplane from a breeder? Many of us had our pups shipped to us before.
[/B][/QUOTE]

we prefer 100 to 1200 is okay and we don't want to do shipping


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 06:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777494


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 04:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777479





> QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 02:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777473





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 02:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777470





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777469





> QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777449





> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 16 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777389





> I agree with Mary Ann......the money that you are going to pay in vet bills down the road will make your 1500.00 look like small potatoes. Pet stores are not the place to buy a maltese. Do your homework and check out good breeders. You will not be sorry.[/B]


ya but the pet store also offfers microchipped and they pay for any vet fees so is it worth it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

NO it's not worth it. That's what the pet store says. They're lying to you. They want to MAKE money, not give it away, of course they'll tell you that. Microships aren't expensive. Listen to these ladies, they all know what they're talking about. We don't want you to go through the heart ache. Did you see the parents of the puppies? Don't support that ugly puppymill business. THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT THESE DOGS. THEY CARE ABOUT THE MONEY!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can almost garantee that those puppies will grow to be 8-12 pounds. We see this alot. It may not grow to have straight silky hair. It WILL grow up to have health problems. 

We can help you find a reputable breeder for you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


so can u help me?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Of course. We all can. What's your price range?
If we can't find a breeder near you, which we probably won't, will you consider having a puppy shipped to you via airplane from a breeder? Many of us had our pups shipped to us before.
[/B][/QUOTE]

we prefer 100 to 1200 is okay and we don't want to do shipping
[/B][/QUOTE]


Here is a very reputable breeder in your price range
http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog_1.html

She is also a member here..... Tina ......she is very helpful. I understand she is not in your area, and I was concnered about shipping a little one too, but if I ever get a puppy again, I would defintely have someone fly with the baby....we have a member here, whose husband will do that.

First, I would give Tina a call. Discuss your concerns, she may even know someone in your area, in your price range. I know she can help you out either way. She is very knowledgeable.

I wish you all the best!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Male of female puppy? Keep in mind, females cost much more than males. And if you want a smaller malt, expect to pay at least $2000+. The smaller the puppy, the more they cost. But a 6-7 maltese is still a small dog. It's quite hard to find a breeder that sells for less than $1500. It is possible, but you might have to give it some time. Tina is a great trusted breeder here on SM. You can't go wrong with her! Would you consider getting a rescue maltese? I've seen the cutest rescues on this site!


----------



## wesrox57 (May 17, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777568


> Male of female puppy? Keep in mind, females cost much more than males. And if you want a smaller malt, expect to pay at least $2000+. The smaller the puppy, the more they cost. But a 6-7 maltese is still a small dog. It's quite hard to find a breeder that sells for less than $1500. It is possible, but you might have to give it some time. Tina is a great trusted breeder here on SM. You can't go wrong with her! Would you consider getting a rescue maltese? I've seen the cutest rescues on this site! [/B]


preferably male at at least 5 to 7 pounds we woul love to actually eet and see the puppy so we can know if our family is compatible with it too


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777582


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 17 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777568





> Male of female puppy? Keep in mind, females cost much more than males. And if you want a smaller malt, expect to pay at least $2000+. The smaller the puppy, the more they cost. But a 6-7 maltese is still a small dog. It's quite hard to find a breeder that sells for less than $1500. It is possible, but you might have to give it some time. Tina is a great trusted breeder here on SM. You can't go wrong with her! Would you consider getting a rescue maltese? I've seen the cutest rescues on this site! [/B]


preferably male at at least 5 to 7 pounds we woul love to actually eet and see the puppy so we can know if our family is compatible with it too
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good breeders will make sure the puppy is good with your family. I know Tina will ask you many questions about you and your family. And she will know which puppy is best for you. She's a proffessional, unlike those petshop people that just work there for the weekly salary. lol What about an adorable rescue. I know many are great with families. And those are the malts that actually NEED warm homes and loving families. I've heard that there are two maltese in kill shelters in your area. You can also meet the dog in person.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

You said you want to see if the puppy fits your family. Do you have small children,
Most breeders won't sell Maltese to a family with small children in it. Malts are
fragile and can break easily.

Just a thought you should think about.
Lucy


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

If you're willing to drive a little while, check out Avante Maltese in Utah, as they have a precious girl available.

http://avantemaltese.com/index_files/Page450.htm

There are also a lot of reputable breeders in California, too. You can check the AMA! http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm

Good luck with finding that special baby! :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The two Malts listed on petfinder at Lied are not listed any longer. I hope they were adopted or scooped up by a rescue. rayer: rayer: It is noted the other one was available for adoption yesterday, and today at the Petsmart - Lake Mead/Rainbow location.


----------



## wesrox57 (May 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ May 17 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777722


> The two Malts listed on petfinder at Lied are not listed any longer. I hope they were adopted or scooped up by a rescue. rayer: rayer: It is noted the other one was available for adoption yesterday, and today at the Petsmart - Lake Mead/Rainbow location.[/B]


well we decided to buy from a breeder we met today in vegas she i s very professional and she is having a flock of 6 malteses arriving on may 30 2009 does this breeder look like a good one?

http://www.luvapuppy.com/2.html


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777770


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ May 17 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777722





> The two Malts listed on petfinder at Lied are not listed any longer. I hope they were adopted or scooped up by a rescue. rayer: rayer: It is noted the other one was available for adoption yesterday, and today at the Petsmart - Lake Mead/Rainbow location.[/B]


well we decided to buy from a breeder we met today in vegas she i s very professional and she is having a flock of 6 malteses arriving on may 30 2009 does this breeder look like a good one?

http://www.luvapuppy.com/2.html
[/B][/QUOTE]


After about 5 seconds of looking, no this is not a good breeder. 

They care nothing of the dog. The dog is nothing more than livestock to them, which should be clear from just looking at the number of breeds they are selling.

You should be reading some of the links people are offering to you to read up on puppy mills. It appears that you are not making much of an attempt.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777770


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ May 17 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777722





> The two Malts listed on petfinder at Lied are not listed any longer. I hope they were adopted or scooped up by a rescue. rayer: rayer: It is noted the other one was available for adoption yesterday, and today at the Petsmart - Lake Mead/Rainbow location.[/B]


well we decided to buy from a breeder we met today in vegas she i s very professional and she is having a flock of 6 malteses arriving on may 30 2009 does this breeder look like a good one?

http://www.luvapuppy.com/2.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you sure she is a breeder and not a broker? With so many breeds it appears that she may be a broker... selling dogs for other people. Either way, not good.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (wesrox57 @ May 17 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777770


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ May 17 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777722





> The two Malts listed on petfinder at Lied are not listed any longer. I hope they were adopted or scooped up by a rescue. rayer: rayer: It is noted the other one was available for adoption yesterday, and today at the Petsmart - Lake Mead/Rainbow location.[/B]


well we decided to buy from a breeder we met today in vegas she i s very professional and she is having a flock of 6 malteses arriving on may 30 2009 does this breeder look like a good one?

http://www.luvapuppy.com/2.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

What do you mean by professional?

In my opinion, she doesn't seem like an optimal breeder. I think you should listen to advice given or ask for more recommendations because many of us have made your mistake. Please don't be stubborn and look into getting from a rescue or reputable breeder. 

In the breeder section of this forum there is a pinned list of AMA breeders. Please take a look at that, you won't regret it. We all mean the best and want the best for you! Good luck!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You bet she's a broker:

In 2005 My parents opened a pet store here in Las Vegas, making it a family project. My Mother, father, brother and I ran Vegas Paws. I still do the purchasing of puppies for them. Over the years I've met some very nice and reputable folks in this industry. I personally took a trip to their homes and kennels to check them out and make sure everything was clean, up to standard with USDA and all the animals were well taken care of. I met a few I wouldn't use again and a few who were hardworking friendly folk that took the time and care to do it right. 

During the last three years we have added two new children to our brood. I Now am the mother of 4 beautiful daughters. Hence, the need for me to be at home more often came about. I started purchasing puppies from some of these folks that I met along my journey and bringing them into my home, having them vet checked, microchipped socialized with my kids and family and selling them here in Las Vegas. I started being refered by happy customers to new customers and the word got out that I had some very nice social well taken care of pups avialable for adoption. I started to advertise on Puppyfind and Nextday Pets and Local websights. This brought about the need to create this websight and business, Luvapuppy.com. 

<span style="color:#0000ff">Welcome to my sight. I provide happy healthy puppies to new caring homes. My puppies are kept in a clean healthy environment and get to go outdoors to play for hours every day, thanks to our great Las Vegas weather. I feed outside and try to make sure all do their business outside and not in their indoor facilities to help you with housebreaking. All my puppies come with a free vet visit and a health guarantee along with microchipping , current vaccine records and health certificates if being shipped. I provide you with health tips and training information and am always happy to answer questions that my clients might have regarding training. Please Take a Look and enjoy. If there is anyone you are interested in please shoot me an email with the puppies name and I will be happy to get you a current picture and any information you would like. Thanks Again Barbara Larsen with Luvapuppy.com


With the information given, how could you even consider this? As Steve has stated, you have been given helpful information. Read up on it.</span>

Oh, here's the link to my "copy/paste": http://luvapuppy.com/


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

A few more comments on "Vegas Paws" are in this link: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...28210735AAaMGw9


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup, listen to the ladies(and man). LOL They are all correct. Did you go to this breeders home? It's hard to imagine her keeping, raising and taking _good_ care of all those different types of dog breeds. Heck, and I thought owning my three pound maltese was hard work. LOL It's also hard to imagine having all those dogs in one house! Where does she live, a mansion? :w00t: 

You want someone who *only* breeds maltese. You also want a breeder that *shows* his/her maltese. I really consider you to either rescue or have a pup shipped to you. Your price range makes it super hard to find a good maltese pup just about anywhere in the world! I'm telling you, Tina is the only good breeder that has those kind of prices that I know of...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

OK here we go -

I just called her - She gets the Maltese from a friend of her's (BYB), she doesn't think they are CH sired, the breeder doesn't show, but used to. She (Barbara Larson) doesn't sell to pet shops (ya right!), does breed some of her dogs, some she DNA tests (stumbled on that question) but "I pretty well know what's going on with my dogs, so most I don't" :shocked: She asked me if I was looking for a breeder that bred CH sired. I told her I was looking for someone that wasn't a broker or a BYB, and then I said you are a broker aren't you? The conversation ended there - no surprise!

The pet store mentioned on the website is operated by her parents, and according to Las Vegas business license is owned by her brother. According to Barbara the pet store gets their pups from other places (BYB's and puppy mills)

VEGAS PAWS PET SHOP 6530 N BUFFALO DR 140 89131 644 7297 P05-00353 12/23/2004 Active WEIL PAUL SEC 50% WEIL PHIL PRES 50% 
There were two other locations at one time (S.Decatur & W.Sahara) that have since closed. There is no business license for Luvapuppy (wonder why not), and some how she has managed to fly under the radar of the Breeders of Greed lists - she is not on either of the three.

This is a place to stay far, far away from. The only welfare she is interested in is her own, by making a living off the backs of these pups. She doesn't give one flip about the dogs or any particular breed. She is located in the SW were development hasn't quite got there - away from prying eyes, and out of ear shot of barking babies (unless she debarks her dogs :shocked: ) A picture on her website depicts her dirt desert yard with dog houses under a tree. It's already in the triple digits here, I wonder if the dogs could talk what they would tell you.

I have emailed Julie Phillips of the AMA requesting information on breeders in Nevada or a close proximity to Las Vegas. I will post her reply as soon as I receive it.

I have offered to talk to you personally if you PM me with your phone number. I promise I'm not some whack job that will dun you. I just want you to get a happy, and healthy puppy from a breeder that is reputable, and loves the breed as much as everyone here on SM. 

EDIT: She doen't think her friend DNA tests the Malts.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ May 18 2009, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778027


> OK here we go -
> 
> I just called her - She gets the Maltese from a friend of her's (BYB), she doesn't think they are CH sired, the breeder doesn't show, but used to. She (Barbara Larson) doesn't sell to pet shops (ya right!), does breed some of her dogs, some she DNA tests (stumbled on that question) but "I pretty well know what's going on with my dogs, so most I don't" :shocked: She asked me if I was looking for a breeder that bred CH sired. I told her I was looking for someone that wasn't a broker or a BYB, and then I said you are a broker aren't you? The conversation ended there - no surprise!
> 
> ...


 :goodpost:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The response I received was less then I had expected but here it is:  I have already been to the site, there are NO AMA breeders listed in Nevada. You will have to go Arizona, California, or Utah. Whatever you do please don't buy from anyone here in Nevada b/c you will (not maybe) be buying a BYB, or puppy mill pup, the medical time bomb will start ticking, and you will be promoting the misery.
</span>
--- On *Mon, 5/18/09, Julie Phillips <[email protected]>* wrote:

From: Julie Phillips <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Breeders in/near Nevada



<blockquote>*<span style="color:#008080">You can look for a breeder at the AMA website. www.americanmaltese.org</span>**<span style="color:#008080">click on link to "find a breeder"

*</blockquote>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ May 19 2009, 01:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778249


> Whatever you do please don't buy from anyone here in Nevada b/c you will (not maybe) be buying a BYB, or puppy mill pup, the medical time bomb will start ticking, and you will be promoting the misery.[/B]


Please, please listen to this statement! My Lady is from a BYB and her medications and diabetic supplies run *$5,000 a year*. Her vet bills are another $1,000-1,500 a year on top of that. I am lucky that all her genetic conditions are treatable. Many puppies from byb's and puppy mills don't live very long.

I truly hope the OP listens to all the good advice she has been given.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 19 2009, 09:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778302


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ May 19 2009, 01:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778249





> Whatever you do please don't buy from anyone here in Nevada b/c you will (not maybe) be buying a BYB, or puppy mill pup, the medical time bomb will start ticking, and you will be promoting the misery.[/B]


Please, please listen to this statement! My Lady is from a BYB and her medications and diabetic supplies run *$5,000 a year*. Her vet bills are another $1,000-1,500 a year on top of that. I am lucky that all her genetic conditions are treatable. Many puppies from byb's and puppy mills don't live very long.

I truly hope the OP listens to all the good advice she has been given.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My byb Maltese died at the age of 6. He got sick within the first month of getting him. Please pay attention.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ May 19 2009, 10:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778305


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 19 2009, 09:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778302





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ May 19 2009, 01:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778249





> Whatever you do please don't buy from anyone here in Nevada b/c you will (not maybe) be buying a BYB, or puppy mill pup, the medical time bomb will start ticking, and you will be promoting the misery.[/B]


Please, please listen to this statement! My Lady is from a BYB and her medications and diabetic supplies run *$5,000 a year*. Her vet bills are another $1,000-1,500 a year on top of that. I am lucky that all her genetic conditions are treatable. Many puppies from byb's and puppy mills don't live very long.

I truly hope the OP listens to all the good advice she has been given.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My byb Maltese died at the age of 6. He got sick within the first month of getting him. Please pay attention.
[/B][/QUOTE]


My byb babies ...one died at age 7 and one died at age 8. Please hear what everyone is trying so hard to share.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

All these great posters have done a wonderful job *trying* to enlighten someone about to do exactly what we try to stop--that is buying from brokers or shops because they sell mill and backyard puppies. Marsha and others research took time and effort and is amazing. It looks like this one doesn't understand, but maybe others will read this thread and use the info.

It is very sad and frustrating isn't it!? :shocked: 

The average first time Maltese buyers are only thinking of how they can get their hands on one of those 'cute little white dogs' for as little $$ as possible. I've been there! (a long time ago!) It takes some time to learn about the world of dog breedering, showing for championships, and why they should not just try to find a cheap Maltese. Getting the point across on a first contact with these people is not likely unfortunately. :smpullhair:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ May 19 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778362


> All these great posters have done a wonderful job *trying* to enlighten someone about to do exactly what we try to stop--that is buying from brokers or shops because they sell mill and backyard puppies. Marsha and others research took time and effort and is amazing. It looks like this one doesn't understand, but maybe others will read this thread and use the info.
> 
> *It is very sad and frustrating isn't it!? *:shocked:
> 
> *The average first time Maltese buyers are only thinking of how they can get their hands on one of those 'cute little white dogs' for as little $$ as possible. * I've been there! (a long time ago!) It takes some time to learn about the world of dog breedering, showing for championships, and why they should not just try to find a cheap Maltese. Getting the point across on a first contact with these people is not likely unfortunately. :smpullhair:[/B]


 :goodpost: Very true! You weren't the only one. Unfortunately my first maltese died 3 months after we got her after we spent thousands of dollars trying to save her. Now with my Gigi, I've been to the vet twice since we got her, once for her rabies shot and again for her spay. 

Let us not forget this thread!


----------

